# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Infinite 100% afk friendly weapon skill

## Deagleblaze

Hey all

Im not sure if this is already a known thing here, if so im sorry. 

1. Clear Dire Maul Tribute upto the last boss. Do not engage

2. Walk up the ledge up to the spirits. 

3. Auto attack a spirit freely with any weapon. You will be locked in combat, but weapons can be swapped in combat.
I chose a spirit a bit further up the ledge for safety. As long as you dont aggro the boss you are good. 


Some tips to get fast skillups can be swapping into full hit gear, get int buff and only use as fast weapons as possible. (DPS doesnt matter) 

Bring all the weapons you want in one go and just swap out when desired skill is reached. 


You will get AFK flagged as normally, so i think you will be automatically DC'ed after sometime, but im not 100% sure yet. Current max time tested is 20 min. 



Kill boss when you are done if you want to.

----------


## PinkiPan

Do the spirits not attack back?

----------


## CuT

> Do the spirits not attack back?


Nope, and it certainly isn't an exploit that they do not.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Nope, and it certainly isn't an exploit that they do not.


but getting skill-ups from them may be. I remember there was something similar in TBC right before weapon skill left the game. there were unkillable low-level mobs in blasted lands that you could attack as a lv70 infinitely (and couldn't kill you) that gave skill-ups. its how I got my knuckle sandwich and master of arms achieves.

----------


## Deagleblaze

No spirits do not hit back. And you can skill all the way to 300 here. Can confirm with screenshots if needed. 




> but getting skill-ups from them may be. I remember there was something similar in TBC right before weapon skill left the game. there were unkillable low-level mobs in blasted lands that you could attack as a lv70 infinitely (and couldn't kill you) that gave skill-ups. its how I got my knuckle sandwich and master of arms achieves.


Yeah they exist in classic as well, but you need a healer to sustain yourself since they are lvl 57.

----------


## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot2019

There have been things since vanilla for skilling up weapons
DM North - wor...aul-north.html
Other places - https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...mpilation.html

----------


## TehVoyager

Wish i could do as hunter. Stupid Ammunition. -_-

----------


## MadonnaJess

> Hey all
> 
> Im not sure if this is already a known thing here, if so im sorry. 
> 
> 1. Clear Dire Splitting Maul Tribute upto the last boss. Do not engage
> 
> 2. Walk up the ledge up to the spirits. 
> 
> 3. Auto attack a spirit freely with any weapon. You will be locked in combat, but weapons can be swapped in combat.
> ...


Wait, so the spirits dont attack back??? really?

----------


## TehVoyager

Indeed. the spirits surrounding the final boss do not attack. they lock you in combat so you cant drink or eat. but they are attackable.

----------


## Deagleblaze

> Wish i could do as hunter. Stupid Ammunition. -_-


True, but you could fill your bags up with arrows or bullets, and i think that will be enough, or at least take you most of the way  :Smile:

----------


## JD408

can do this with that one guard you trap in the ice trap too

----------

